

Show HN: Haml.io - timsegraves
http://haml.io

======
timsegraves
There were a couple other conversion sites out there but I wanted to create
one with a little nicer UI and make it open source so anyone can contribute.
[https://github.com/interviewer-io/haml.io](https://github.com/interviewer-
io/haml.io)

~~~
charlieegan3
> other conversion sites out there

Was going to say...

But yeah, it looks much nicer. I'm mostly using slim these days - on personal
projects at least.

~~~
timsegraves
Thanks. Yeah, I like Slim as well but most of the projects I work on are using
Haml at this point.

------
freefouran
Can I suggest you use a mono-spaced font for the input/output?

~~~
timsegraves
Hmm, I'm using Menlo which is monospaced correct? Oh, are you on a PC? Maybe
that just comes on a Mac. I created an issue and will look into it. Thanks!

~~~
freefouran
Ah, that's a Mac font. I'm on Linux, but you should try a more general
monospaced font like Consolas, or there's probably one on Google Fonts you can
use.

------
mathgeek
Thank you for your work on this. I always found the existing ones to be a
little underwhelming, hope this works out!

~~~
timsegraves
Thanks!

